# Do you contribute to other forums?



## Tongo (Feb 8, 2015)

Now whilst is is probably heresy to admit such a faux pas on here, do you contribute to other forums? 

I currently contribute to a cricket forum, Trip Advisor forums and a Midsomer Murders forum! (Yeah i know, but i love the program!)  

I also used to contribute to a darts forum and a Gaelic Games forum in Ireland. 

Would be interesting to know if anyone else contributes to other forums.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2015)

I just go on a drumming forum (have done for years), that's about it really.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 8, 2015)

Just a darts (my new addiction) forum.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2015)

Read an LFC forum but don't post in it


----------



## c1973 (Feb 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Read an LFC forum but don't post in it
		
Click to expand...

You should go on an Everton one, you'd go down a storm.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2015)

c1973 said:



			You should go on an Everton one, you'd go down a storm. 

Click to expand...

Football Forums are mental - and not good mental 

It's mainly 60% troll 

The old BBC 606 message boards were very good - there is a thread with Chelsea , Man Utd and BS fans on it giving running commentary of the 05 CL Final

A few other classics as well on it 

The BBC forums also had both Westwood and Mcilory contribute - no one believed it was Westwood so he said for people to tell him what to wear and also how he would check the lie of a putt by lying down - and low and behold he did


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 8, 2015)

Yup tripadvisor which I find useful.

used to contribute to the vx220 site til I sold it 

and the VXR online site which was full of petrol head muppets racing owt with four wheel, prob inc golf buggies.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2015)

I sometimes have a nosey on the Punters Lounge,i don't post on it.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 8, 2015)

Wreckfest, KSP, CIV5, FM's SI games (im an expert on an editing subject there apparently) and I lurk on a further variety of useful forums for general things in life including providing reviews for tripadvisor.

Maybe not the best way to announce this but I am now having to frequent Mumsnet for advice...


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2015)

Use to post prolifically on the Betfair forum but its been left to go to the dogs (similar troll issues to football forums), most of the decent posters migrated to twitter so thats where most of my time is spent these days. Also have a facebook account but pretty much just to know whats going on poker wise (I also use blonde forum and 2+2 a little for this)


----------



## CMAC (Feb 8, 2015)

avforums for all my tech needs


----------



## c1973 (Feb 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Football Forums are mental - and not good mental 

It's mainly 60% troll 

The old BBC 606 message boards were very good - there is a thread with Chelsea , Man Utd and BS fans on it giving running commentary of the 05 CL Final

A few other classics as well on it 

The BBC forums also had both Westwood and Mcilory contribute - no one believed it was Westwood so he said for people to tell him what to wear and also how he would check the lie of a putt by lying down - and low and behold he did
		
Click to expand...

I found the football ones to be a bit much as well. Not good, as I'm too easily dragged in at times.  

I remember reading that about Westwood.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I found the football ones to be a bit much as well. Not good, as I'm too easily dragged in at times.  

I remember reading that about Westwood.
		
Click to expand...

A football forum still has copies of some Classic quotes from the BBC place as well as the 05 transcript 

There was a poster called chelseawin99%ofgames who came up with endless comedy gold

And this is the Westwood story 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/golf/8351712.stm


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 8, 2015)

I used to post on the BBC but my account got suspended all because of a little joke about John Terry and Wayne Bridge's ex.

Touchy lot the BBC Mods were. They also objected to the use of the phrase "Glory Hunting Trophy Whores" to describe Man U/Chelsea/Arsenal/Liverpool fans.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2015)

Nope. Have had a look in on other golfing forums but most are either in a greater state of meltdown and bickering than this in a bad period or you have to mind the tumbleweed blowing through and so little activity


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 8, 2015)

3 other golf forums, and two motorbike forums. I visit Tripadvisor when we're looking to book somewhere, and I occasionally review on there.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 8, 2015)

CMAC said:



			avforums for all my tech needs

Click to expand...

Me too:thup:


----------



## Steve Coll (Feb 8, 2015)

read a camera forum to get tips for my compact camera , I also contribute to money saving forums which is ironic considering how much I spend on golf.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 8, 2015)

H DID and Our Golf Network and an American one that I can't remember the name .


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 8, 2015)

Farming forum and Tripadvisor


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 8, 2015)

Only post on one footy site and occasionally read others. It is truly astounding the amount of moaning that some posters do every day. If they lived the rest of their lives the same way The Samaritans would be swamped.


----------



## Piece (Feb 8, 2015)

This is the only forum I contribute to currently. 

I occasionally look at WfcForums.com but i would never post as its full of doom merchants, know-it-alls and wannabes. Also sometimes look at SeatCupra, Detailing World, HevyDevy, AVForums, 

Have been a member of BMW and Audi sites to pick up useful tips when i had those cars.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 8, 2015)

Volvo forum. Useful for car issues. Friendly bunch, no trolling on there.


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2015)

Hob Nob


----------



## nta73 (Feb 8, 2015)

Piece said:



			This is the only forum I contribute to currently. 

I occasionally look at WfcForums.com but i would never post as its full of doom merchants, know-it-alls and wannabes. Also sometimes look at SeatCupra, Detailing World, HevyDevy, AVForums, 

Have been a member of BMW and Audi sites to pick up useful tips when i had those cars.
		
Click to expand...

you on DW much mate?, I am on it alot.:thup:


----------



## CliveW (Feb 8, 2015)

A couple of classic car forums, plus Piston Heads and a couple of shooting forums.


----------



## Wilson (Feb 8, 2015)

A couple of Ice Hockey forums.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 8, 2015)

nta73 said:



			you on DW much mate?, I am on it alot.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

forgot about that one- use it more in summer, bought a load of stuff because of it, still cant get that deep shine:angry:


----------



## Piece (Feb 8, 2015)

nta73 said:



			you on DW much mate?, I am on it alot.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I look alot but only as a guest!  . Its an excellent site; picked up lots of info.


----------



## Piece (Feb 8, 2015)

CMAC said:



			forgot about that one- use it more in summer, bought a load of stuff because of it, still cant get that deep shine:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Today was a good day for car work. De-tarred yesterday then washed, clayed, prepped and wax them both. Looking great in the winter sun :thup:

Good shine come from flat paint...cant make a corrugated surface dazzle


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2015)

go on a Vintage Guitar forum from time to time and used to do the Mizuno forum , but that's to cliquey for words, so have not posted for 2 or 3 years.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 8, 2015)

Quite often read the Saintsweb forum, but as all the other footy fans have said, its also full of nutters and 12 year old know it alls. Other ones I use are a guitar one called The Fretboard and an aviation forum.


----------



## nta73 (Feb 8, 2015)

Piece said:



			Today was a good day for car work. De-tarred yesterday then washed, clayed, prepped and wax them both. Looking great in the winter sun :thup:

Good shine come from flat paint...cant make a corrugated surface dazzle 

Click to expand...

yeah like it!, snow foam, 2BM, dried with AS Tango then AS topaz..................sorry wrong forum:rofl:


----------



## nta73 (Feb 8, 2015)

Piece said:



			I look alot but only as a guest!  . Its an excellent site; picked up lots of info.
		
Click to expand...

 join up mate:thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2015)

Gengis-khan-are-us.com
Vegetarian Taxidermists.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 8, 2015)

Only one person read my post I guess, ty midnight


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 8, 2015)

Our local paper used to run a superb forum which had multiple sections both for Oxford United and for the local youth league that my boys played in. It was wonderful having all football related chat in one place, it wasn't moderated at all in the early days but was very friendly with an extremely low trolling level.

Then one day they shut it down at a days notice and replaced it with new software, and more importantly some stupidly heavy-handed mods. It died a death within the week . Last time I looked the tumbleweed was blowing round in between the spam.

Nowadays I lurk occasionally on the independent OUFC forum that sprang up to replace it, but it's a pretty typical football site. All the intelligent posters have gone, lord knows where, and so now as others have said in this thread it's now just full of teenage pavement dancers and old-timer know-it-alls who all shoot down any attempt at debate. The manager is either a god or must go, and there shall be no grey areas in between ...


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Feb 8, 2015)

I must be a really sad person with nothing to do on the night time 

Here of course
Golf Magic ( not so much now)
Mizuno
Cameron Collector
AVForums
Detailing World
Focus Forum

and I sometimes pop over to GolfWRX but I cannot hit the ball 300 yards so not much chat for me


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 8, 2015)

Read WRX but starting to get bored of them saying everything new that comes out is the best thing since sliced bread and they all hit it further than Rory. Other than that the GOT everton forum is good for a laugh not much trolling there and lots of good humour.


----------



## Piece (Feb 8, 2015)

nta73 said:



			join up mate:thup:
		
Click to expand...

If i did i would be drawn into spending lots and lots and lots of money! :rofl:


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Feb 8, 2015)

Piece said:



			If i did i would be drawn into spending lots and lots and lots of money! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

yeah but you would have a nice shiny car in the Golf club car park


----------



## louise_a (Feb 8, 2015)

I am a mod on a Blackpool FC fans forum, we are currently being sued by the club's owners.


----------



## Simbo (Feb 8, 2015)

Pistonheads 
Petrol head nirvana
Rs owners club
Escortcosworth.com.

I use those forums quite regularly along with another few, moneysupermarket and trip advisor.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I am a mod on a Blackpool FC fans forum, we are currently being sued by the club's owners.
		
Click to expand...

Sued ?!? 

What ?! 

For what reason ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I am a mod on a Blackpool FC fans forum, we are currently being sued by the club's owners.
		
Click to expand...

What does the press make of this locally/nationally or aren't you allowed to discuss it


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Feb 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sued ?!? 

What ?! 

For what reason ?
		
Click to expand...

It was on the news, something to do with the data protection act. The football club wanted names of some forum posters and the forum owners said no way.


----------



## gmc40 (Feb 8, 2015)

I visit another golf forum regularly and a couple of watch forums. I used to occasionally go on GolfMagic and GolfWrx (more of a lurker) but it must be a year or two since I visited.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm on two other golf forums, and I lurk on a Diving forum just to see what people are getting up to with their little boxes of death...


----------



## Stuey01 (Feb 9, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Maybe not the best way to announce this but I am now having to frequent Mumsnet for advice...
		
Click to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## drewster (Feb 9, 2015)

HDID and an avid lurker on HFboards a North American Ice Hockey Forum.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 9, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Volvo forum. Useful for car issues. Friendly bunch, no trolling on there.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh which one? I have a geeky problem i need help with for my xc90!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 9, 2015)

I post occasionally on the Leicester Tigers Forum but that is pretty much it for me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 9, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Oooh which one? I have a geeky problem i need help with for my xc90!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.volvoforums.org.uk

There is an XC90 section where you can ask specific questions

http://www.volvoforums.org.uk/forumdisplay.php?f=37


----------



## Rooter (Feb 9, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



http://www.volvoforums.org.uk

There is an XC90 section where you can ask specific questions

http://www.volvoforums.org.uk/forumdisplay.php?f=37

Click to expand...


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 9, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			I just go on a drumming forum (have done for years), that's about it really.
		
Click to expand...

Were you rushing or were you dragging?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 9, 2015)

Just the normal Swingers and Dogging forums that I imagine most people go on.


----------



## Wilson (Feb 9, 2015)

drewster said:



			HDID and an avid lurker on HFboards a North American Ice Hockey Forum.
		
Click to expand...

Do you follow an NHL team? Or just a general interest in NA hockey?


----------



## nta73 (Feb 9, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			yeah but you would have a nice shiny car in the Golf club car park 

Click to expand...

well said!:thup: that was me today! cleanest car by far!, i know one of the green keepers at my local 9 hole course who has a concourse xr2i and he is always asking me how i keep my car so clean.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 9, 2015)

J2SKI which does what it says on the tin, review sometimes on TA and  go on a large military site frequented by jurnos and trolls.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 9, 2015)

I've been around quite a few work (video game) related forums since the dawn of time. And before web forums existed it was various Usenet news groups and mailing lists that took up my time. Motorbikes, games, cars and golf - I've lived a midlife crisis online for the past 20 years


----------



## louise_a (Feb 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What does the press make of this locally/nationally or aren't you allowed to discuss it
		
Click to expand...

We refused to release users details so now they are suing the website. We are getting great support both verbally and monetary from fans of other teams to help with legal costs

BBC story here http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-31299325


----------



## KhalJimbo (Feb 10, 2015)

AVForums for my Tech\PC Gaming needs.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 10, 2015)

Simbo said:



			Pistonheads
		
Click to expand...

Me too.

And The Wildhearts forum. They're a band, before you ask


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 10, 2015)

Golfwrx very occasionally, golfmagic too. And a few tech forums like Vmware and Citrix


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2015)

One other golf forum, don't really lurk anywhere. Used to go on HDID but use it for results only now, I used to contribute to a football forum and at one point co-owned an Old firm one but not any more.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 10, 2015)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Me too.

And The Wildhearts forum. They're a band, before you ask 

Click to expand...

Love the wildhearts!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm bucking the recently reported trend. I was a keen cyclist and a regular poster on a cycling forum before getting more into golf and migrating over here. Don't go on that other forum any more.

And I'm over on Our Golf Network too.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 10, 2015)

Used to go on Pistonheads but its just got a bit too 'Top Gear'...

Also, used to go on a film makers forum but its become all digital talk which I can't really help with...


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 10, 2015)

Just RLFANS a UK Rugby league network for me as a am a HUGE RL and Wigan warriors fan

Before that i was on 606 for the rugby 

Pop up now and again on various BMW or Audi forums for help and advice.


----------



## matt71 (Feb 10, 2015)

2 more for me Redissue (man utd forum) and also TheDibb an awesome forum for anyone planning or has visited  Florida on your holiday etc


----------



## matt71 (Feb 10, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I am a mod on a Blackpool FC fans forum, we are currently being sued by the club's owners.
		
Click to expand...

Shocking that was you on of the fans who supported the lad outside of court the other day?


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 10, 2015)

This is the only forum I regularly impart my wisdom on.  I am on Golfshake, but the forum isn't too active.  I am also on a educational IT forum, which helps with work stuff.  Apart from that, nothing else.  I browse GolfWRX from time to time to have a snout


----------



## drewster (Feb 11, 2015)

Wilson said:



			Do you follow an NHL team? Or just a general interest in NA hockey?
		
Click to expand...

Big Calgary Flames fan but yet to see them live. It's on "my things to do before i die list" .  Loving our team at the moment and with the farm looking good the future is bright. Went to O2 when Anaheim played LA in a regular season match years ago and that was great.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 11, 2015)

drewster said:



			Big Calgary Flames fan but yet to see them live. It's on "my things to do before i die list" .  Loving our team at the moment and with the farm looking good the future is bright. Went to O2 when Anaheim played LA in a regular season match years ago and that was great.
		
Click to expand...

I went to see a fight once and an ice hockey game broke out.  

Be dum tish, I'm here all week.....................


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2015)

I see Holmesdale online for Crystal Palace news but very rarely have posted


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 13, 2015)

Follow the bbc news comments, but the mods are pansys and topics generally tend to be non front page rubbish.


----------



## Puter Putter (Feb 13, 2015)

I post on investment forums. Tempers always run high where money is involved, loads of fun!


----------



## G.U.R (Feb 13, 2015)

I post on a Chelsea Fan forum. Used to go on 606 until it closed due to some "banter" between Liverpool fans and Chelsea fans, some people have no sense of humour, and never went back.


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Feb 13, 2015)

Crystal Palace forums. Footballforums.net and this one mostly.

Lurk about on Sandtrap and also endoftheinter.net (formerly Luelinks - maddest place on the internet in it's prime).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2015)

G.U.R said:



			I post on a Chelsea Fan forum. Used to go on 606 until it closed due to some "banter" between Liverpool fans and Chelsea fans, some people have no sense of humour, and never went back.
		
Click to expand...

BBC closed it as they no longer wanted to host the forums.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2015)

I used to go on a forum called terrace retro, sadly no longer with us.

Obviously loads of lads from back in the day, mainly talking about the fashions, music and suchlike from the 70's and 80's but also current stuff. Some were ex-hoolies, some not, but sometimes an active current hoolie would come on, but they'd normally get shot down in flames and taken the P out of, if they started giving it the big I am.

Some really funny lads on there and some cracking stories.


----------

